# 昔日地处杜塞尔河流入莱茵河的三角洲地带的这座渔镇



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently reading the following sentence from an article online:
"昔日地处杜塞尔河流入莱茵河的三角洲地带的这座渔镇，大约在800年前形成了今日大都会的雏形。"

I think I understand all the words but am having trouble figuring out the meaning of the whole sentence. Would anyone be able to translate this sentence to English?
Also, I'm trying to figure out what the (grammatical) subject of the sentence is. Is it mentioned in the sentence?
Thanks!


----------



## hx1997

The subject is 这座渔镇 (this fishing village).

昔日地处杜塞尔河流入莱茵河的三角洲地带的 (modifier, describing the (historical) geological location of the subject) 这座渔镇 (subject)，大约在800年前 (modifier, describing the time of the verb or the event) 形成了 (verb) 今日大都会的雏形 (object)。

Translation is beyond me. You'll have to wait for others' help.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

感觉是病句……

Technically it is not a completely correct sentence. I think it's a bad sentence... not to learn it...


----------



## hx1997

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 感觉是病句……



病句倒不算吧，就是定语太长不符合习惯而已。我也不建议学。


----------



## NewAmerica

yuechu said:


> "昔日地处杜塞尔河流入莱茵河的三角洲地带的这座渔镇，大约在800年前形成了今日大都会的雏形。"



This Chinese sentence, though not very well-written, is acceptable in its grammar and rhetoric.

 It means:

*This fishing town, on the delta where in those old days the Düssel River ran into the Rhine River, developed the embryonic form of its present-day metropolis about 800 years ago.*


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Skatinginbc

病句.  看了幾遍我還是不十分確定：
1).  那個漁鎮，在具有大都會雛形之時(也就是八百年前左右)，是不是位於杜塞爾和萊茵交會的三角洲？ 如果是，就沒必要分別說「昔日」然後才「八百年前」.
2).  那句子讓我以為河流已改道了，剛剛 google 了整個句子才發現原來講的是杜塞爾多夫，現在依舊位於杜塞爾和萊茵的匯流處.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 病句.  看了幾遍我還是不十分確定：
> 1).  那個漁鎮，在具有大都會雛形之時(也就是八百年前左右)，是不是位於杜塞爾和萊茵交會的三角洲？ 如果是，就沒必要分別說「昔日」然後才「八百年前」.
> 2).  那句子讓我以為河流已改道了，剛剛 google 了整個句子才發現原來講的是杜塞爾多夫，現在依舊位於杜塞爾和萊茵的匯流處.



 换个角度看： 形成大都会的雏形前，该渔镇就象众多德国渔镇或渔村一样，本身可能已有千年历史，所以“昔日”这个词的用法很可能是合理的。另外一个推测是：原文是德文，估计译者不会凭空构造“昔日”这个词。

 八百年这个数字很具体，它表明该渔镇发展的一个历史转折点，也应该是原文提供的。跟“昔日”用法并不抵触。

  综上，该译文并非病句。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

昔日地处杜塞尔河流入莱茵河的三角洲地带的这座渔镇，大约在800年前形成了今日大都会的雏形。

这句话问题太多了。（没找到上下文，仅就句子本身说。）
1，提主干。
渔镇形成雏形。——不可理解。
比较符合逻辑的说法是：八百年前形成了渔镇，渔镇就是今日大都会的雏形。

2，如skating所说，昔日和八百年前同时出现，理解困难，且容易产生歧义。

3，“杜塞尔河流入莱茵河的三角洲地带”。——这也是个非常糟糕的表达，意思能理解，表达太糟糕了。

改一下：
地处因杜赛尔河汇流入莱茵河而产生的三角洲之上的这座渔镇，就是今日大都会的雏形。（去了时间）


----------



## Skatinginbc

因為德語原文有「昔日」， 所以中文譯文非病句 --這是什麼邏輯？   中文句子是不是病句，要用中文的標準來看，跟德文何干!


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 因為德語原文有「昔日」， 所以中文譯文非病句 --這是什麼邏輯？  中文句子是不是病句，要用中文的標準來看，跟德文何干!


背景决定措辞啊。你闭上眼睛不看大背景，一口咬定这是病句，只不过是因为囿于这一句简单中文对你的分析比较有利罢了。*按你的意思，只要有“昔日”两个字在那，这句中文永远是病句，任何背景都无助于事，对不？*


----------



## Skatinginbc

昔日地處黃河入海口的這個漁鎮... ==> 昔日 modifies 地處 (動詞片語)， 與當今位置作對比， 因此暗示黃河已改道.

昔日，地處黃河入海口的這個漁鎮... ==> 昔日 modifies 整個句子, 沒把昔日位置和當今位置特意作對比.

昔日這個地處黃河入海口的漁鎮 ==> 昔日 modifies  這個...的漁鎮 (名詞片語)， 是昔日的這個漁鎮和當今的這個漁鎮作對比，並未暗示地理位置有所變異.

NewAmerica, 你的英語翻譯如中文原句一樣，強烈暗示河流已改道，此與現實不符，杜塞爾多夫依舊地處兩河交匯處.


----------



## NewAmerica

不仅如此，德文原文也“強烈暗示河流已改道”！

    但是，德国人向来以严谨著称，为何要凭空添上“昔日”两字？莫非事出有因？或者正如你咬定那样只是无意失误造成的病句？


----------



## Skatinginbc

> 昔日地处杜塞尔河流入莱茵河的三角洲地带的这座渔镇，大约在800年前形成了今日大都会的雏形。


昔日說愛我的那個男人，大約在兩年前就有了外遇，今日終於把我休了 ==> 兩年前「愛」就變質了.
昔日常在對街乞討的那個小子，大約在十年前發了跡，就有了今日億萬富翁的雛形. ==> 十年前就不是乞丐了.
昔日住我家隔壁、愛哭愛鬧的那個黃毛丫頭，一年前竟得了諾貝爾和平獎.  ==> 她早搬了 .一年前，她已非鄰居 .


Skatinginbc said:


> 病句.  看了幾遍我還是不十分確定：1).  那個漁鎮，在具有大都會雛形之時(也就是八百年前左右)，是不是位於杜塞爾和萊茵交會的三角洲？ 如果是，就沒必要分別說「昔日」然後才「八百年前」.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> NewAmerica, 你的英語翻譯如中文原句一樣，強烈暗示河流已改道，此與現實不符，杜塞爾多夫依舊地處兩河交匯處.


经询问德国网友，河流确实改道了，Skating的错误就在于对现实的观察错误。中英译文、德文原文的“昔日”用法是正确的。

那么依据在什么地方？Skating所不了解的是，杜塞爾多夫是座完全建立在由泥、沙以及相对少量的碎石构成的冲积层上的城市。几千年前，杜塞爾多夫只是几平方公里的小渔村，今天的面积则达到217平方公里左右，原因就在于泥沙不断沉积让三角洲面积不断增大。这样，如果站在原来的那几平方公里的渔村位置，原来家门口流过的杜塞尔河，现在看不见踪影，因为绕到好几十公里外去了，然后才悠悠然汇入莱茵河！

  另一个重要信息由母语为德英双语的苏格兰网友（Edinburgher ）提供，杜塞尔河其实很小，甚至算不上河流，顶多算溪流。那么在百倍壮大的三角洲面前、在千年来无数次洪水的蹂躏下，对其“河”道的影响是可想而见的。

   所以，德国作者的“昔日”用法是准确无误的，中英译文也是正确的。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我说一句吧，不用管德语是什么，只要汉语没说清楚，那就是病句。本来就是读译文，为了搞懂译文还要去查询原文、查询实际情况。哪有这个道理。

Skating 不用知道杜塞尔实际如何，只要读译文没有读懂，那就是译文没译清楚。要知道的那么清楚，还读什么译文啊。。。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 经询问德国网友，河流确实改道了...原来家门口流过的杜塞尔河，现在看不见踪影，因为绕到好几十公里外去了，然后才悠悠然汇入莱茵河


Did you get that idea from your "in those old days" thread?  Well, Kajjo (the German poster) simply said that the two time references in the English translation you provided would not be considered redundant if the location of the river delta had changed.  He did not claim however that the course of the Düssel had factually changed and "绕到好几十公里外去."


NewAmerica said:


> 另一个重要信息由母语为德英双语的苏格兰网友（Edinburgher ）提供


Are you referring to this thread of yours?  Haven't you realized that the 语病s in your English translation strikingly mirror those in the Chinese version? 
In response to your English translation,
pob14 said, "It makes me wonder why the Düssel stopped running into the Rhine."
Srk said, "I'd take pob14's concern to heart."
Edinburgher (母语为德英双语的苏格兰网友) said, "You don't need two time references "in those old days" and "about 800 years ago", so one of them (preferably the former) should be dropped."
Those comments basically correspond to what I said: "那句子讓我以為河流已改道了", "沒必要分別說「昔日」然後才「八百年前」."

Edinburgher also said, "a village/town/whatever can't *establish* itself as the embryonic form of something, when it *already is* the embryonic form."  It echoes Retrogradedwithwind's remark: "渔镇形成雏形——不可理解。" (see #9).  I also changed 形成雏形 into existential 具有雛形 in #7 (那個漁鎮，在具有大都會雛形之時) for the same reason.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> Did you get that idea from your "in those old days" thread?  Well, Kajjo (the German poster) simply said that the two time references in the English translation you provided would not be considered redundant if the location of the river delta had changed.  He did not claim however that the course of the Düssel had factually changed and "绕到好几十公里外去."


Kajjo 的看法明确指出两个时间参照点存在的必要性，从而清晰地否定了你的”昔日“多余论，Skating。这才是根本的。你不服就找他辩论去。

而"杜塞爾多夫是座完全建立在由泥、沙以及相对少量的碎石构成的冲积层上的城市"这个地理常识并非由Kajjo提供。几千年的泥沙沉积使三角洲面积壮大百倍，从几平方公里到几百平方公里，主要作用应该是莱茵河（毕竟杜塞尔河只是溪流）。由于受沉积的严重影响，较几千年前，现在的莱茵河从原地点都绕了一大圈（这种方式的河流改道，你Skating想到没？），作为杜塞尔河绕了多少？我的估计是几十公里左右，这只是常识推导而已。不服你也推导推导看。

  其它信息不重要，Kajjo的两个时间参照点的必要性看法最关键。


Skatinginbc said:


> Haven't you realized that the 语病s in your English translation strikingly mirror those in the Chinese version?


只要明确两个时间参照点都必不可少，那么中、英译本都没语病。”strikingly mirror“，这个描述好啊，因为翻译的标准是”信达雅“。strikingly mirror 就说明信达都达到了，雅字嘛， 先观察观察再说吧。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Compare: 
Chinese translation (and this site as well): 昔日地处杜塞尔河流入莱茵河的三角洲地带的这座渔镇，大约在800年前形成了今日大都会的雏形。德国大文豪歌德的来访留下了“诗意与真情”（Poetry and Truth）的遗迹，拿破仑称这里为“小巴黎”，海涅更盛赞他的故乡“非常美丽”。
English version (and this site as well): Düsseldorf, the former fishing village at the mouth of the idyllic Düssel, which *flows (PRESENT TENSE) *into the great River Rhine, looks back on more than 800 years of eventful history, on counts and prince electors who shaped the beginnings of today’s metropolis. Goethe’s visit left its traces in “Poetry and Truth”, Napoleon’s visit the sobriquet “Little Paris”. The poet Heinrich Heine praised his native town as being “very beautiful”.


----------



## NewAmerica

Well, good things come together:

(1) Düsseldorf lies at the centre of the Lower Rhine basin, where the delta of the River Düssel flows (_present tense_) into the Rhine.(Wikipedia: *Düsseldorf Geography*)

(2)and the Dussel river still flows (_present tense_) into the Rhine river. (NewAmerica:  the distance from A to B)

(3) 





Skatinginbc said:


> Düsseldorf, the former fishing village at the mouth of the idyllic Düssel, which *flows (PRESENT TENSE) *into the great River Rhine



  The English version that Skating newly found has had no "delta" . Why? Has the translator deliberately omitted it?


----------



## NewAmerica

> 昔日地处杜塞尔河流入莱茵河的三角洲地带的这座渔镇，大约在800年前形成了今日大都会的雏形。德国大文豪歌德的来访留下了“诗意与真情”（Poetry and Truth）的遗迹，拿破仑称这里为“小巴黎”，海涅更盛赞他的故乡“非常美丽”。



It proves that the Chinese translator has a good command of Chinese Language. Smearing his Chinese linguistic skill is irrational.


----------



## fyl

“昔日……”或许乍一看能被唬住。“德国大文豪歌德的来访留下了……”则是明显的不通顺。整篇文章就没几句能看的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

中英文對照一看，便知「昔日」顯然是翻英文的 "former" as in "the former fishing village".  英文版裡 former 是修飾名詞片語 (fishing village), 翻成中文應該是 「這個昔日的漁村」或甚至 「昔日這個...的漁村」, 然而譯者把它翻成 「昔日...的這個漁鎮」. 如此一來，「昔日」成為修飾動詞 (「地處」)，因此造成中英兩版意思的重大差距.  中文版讓人誤以為杜塞爾多夫不再是杜塞爾和萊茵的匯合處.  NewAmerica 把中文版翻成英文並在 English Only Forum 討論.  那裡的一些網友，也被該句弄糊塗了， "wonder why the Dussel stopped running into the Rhine."


----------



## NewAmerica

中文版的依据应该是德文版，”三角洲“不会凭空加入，idyllic 也不会凭空抹掉。

 That is, a fair amount of contextual reasoning is always required.


----------

